# Golden senior



## Megethan1223 (Mar 4, 2018)

My Max is 10. He trips and falls. It is breaking my heart. He also seems to have tremors. We had bloodwork done a month ago and all his numbers looked good. He is eating and drinking normally and still playful.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Did they check his ears? I'm no vet, just curious... sounds like one of my kids when they had an inner ear infection.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sorry to hear your boy is having some problems. 

Since the bloodwork came back clear but he's still having tremors, I am guessing your Vet didn't prescribe any medication for them, is that right?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Bloodwork is just a piece of it- an informational piece worth no more really than his falling is- if you take him in to a university veterinary hospital, they would have a way to do a gait study, have him evaluated by neurologist and anyone else the primary thinks needs to be consulted. Not everything has a bloodwork consequence. poor boy.


----------

